# The best queen catcher



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I very rarely need to catch a queen. Then it is to mark her. Unless you plan on selling them.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

No gloves, use thumb, first two fingers. Works perfect every time. Just don't pinch.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I keep a push-in queen cage at hand whenever I have hive boxes open. And I have one of those cheap plastic spring clips things. These are both emergency rescue devices for a queen on the loose, or in the case of the push-in cage, where I want to keep the queen in one place so I can look at her for some reason. 

Until you can feel comfortable handling the queen with bare fingers, I think you shouldn't plan on ever touching her, so there's nothing I would recommend as the best device in your circumstances. Nor would I think you find any need to do so, either.

For lots of reasons, I recommend trying to use only thin nitrile gloves from the start, unless you are dealing with Africanized Honey Bees (killer bees). Your beekeeping skills and confidence will improve faster, you will harm many fewer bees and you will have quieter, calmer colonies during inspections. Yes, you may still be stung occasionally, but working with less protection will make you a more careful, better beekeeper, and sooner. Everybody should have a pair of heavy gloves on hand in case of severe hive disturbances, vandalism that pushes over hives, or a bear attack on them, for example. But mostly you do not really need them in ordinary bee work. 

Enj.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

enjambres said:


> I keep a push-in queen cage at hand whenever I have hive boxes open. And I have one of those cheap plastic spring clips things. These are both emergency rescue devices for a queen on the loose, or in the case of the push-in cage, where I want to keep the queen in one place so I can look at her for some reason.
> 
> Until you can feel comfortable handling the queen with bare fingers, I think you shouldn't plan on ever touching her, so there's nothing I would recommend as the best device in your circumstances. Nor would I think you find any need to do so, either.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I catch them by hand so far but am not yet impressed with my technique. I do that mainly because my fingers tend to be far more handy at a moments notice than any other catching device. I have used a queen catcher and they are okay but they end up broken fairy quickly. I want to get a pipe. Facilitates placing them in a cage.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

The plastic ones from mann lake are good but break easy. I bought a couple metal ones but haven't used them yet. I was requeening 25 hives and found out how much a pain a queen catcher is. I just started catching them with my fingers. So much better and faster. By the time you see the queen on the frame and get the catcher out of your pocket she is gone.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hang the queen catcher around your neck on a lanyard or string. Add one of those plastic spring things for your keys.


----------



## DrJeseuss (May 28, 2015)

Fingers , though this takes confidence and dexterity. I 'prefer' the plastic hair clip style as they are cheap and fairly easy even for beginners. My biggest issue though... What next. These catchers are horrible for transferring to a cage or placing under a push in. I've yet to try a pipe style but suspect it might improve some of those issues.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

Fingers. Practice on drones until you are confident at it.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Always bare fingers. Had to catch one two days ago. With fingers, it's really easy to transfer her to a queen cage or wherever else you need her.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-101.html 

I worry a bit about damaging queens with my bear paws. These were on sale last spring - wish I'd have got two. One could be marked & drying while another is being caught.



kilocharlie said:


> Hang the queen catcher around your neck on a lanyard or string.


:thumbsup:


----------



## MT204 (May 12, 2011)

Colobee said:


> http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/product/HD-101.html
> 
> I worry a bit about damaging queens with my bear paws. These were on sale last spring - wish I'd have got two. One could be marked & drying while another is being caught.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Just got one of these also.
I have big fingers, the shakes (some times). My fingers have been bent, spindled and smashed. 
This one handed catcher is awesome.
I really envy the the folks that can pick them up with bare hands, not me.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I agree with the folks about the Mann Lake one-handed catcher, but you will need bare hands to operate it. Perhaps you could keep a nuc box close by then put the frame in there and step away from the hive. Putting a little distance between you and the main hive means that when you take the gloves off you will get stung less.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I was not comfortable with my control one handed with Mann Lake one handed catcher. Pulling the frame out into a nuc box could be a good idea. I also found that I would like the foam contact with the queen to be a bit firmer than the stop allows. I found the queen would try to roll a bit sideways and not present her back squarely; easy fix though.

The frail glass queen catcher pipe sure is nice for catching a queen and loading into a cage. I think after several queens in a row there may be some scent issue that makes the queen reluctant to run up the pipe. Maybe a quick wash in detergent an hot water occasionally. They sure dont look pocket proof!

The scissors cage type have some very bad cheapy knock offs where the hinge pin holes break out almost immediately if you open too wide. Others are fairly durable but not really pocket proof either. Lanyard around the neck sounds like a good idea. I need open carry as I usually spot queens by accident rather than when I am on the mission! Still have some I would like marked.


----------



## Colobee (May 15, 2014)

I have a couple old chairs out by the hives. I find it much easier to sit in the chair, gently rest one corner of the frame on my knee, and capture the queen. Sitting down a few feet from the hive leaves you with nothing but nurse bees in pretty short order. One "trait" that I love in good queens is the calm, slow moving "royal" types - not running around like a thief - makes things much easier. 

My one handed ML catcher made it so fun and easy that I marked a couple dozen queens in almost no time. The "too tight" comment did apply with one huge queen - she "fainted" when she likely got squeezed a bit too hard. I'm going to get another one or two of those catchers when they go on sale again. $20 is kind of a lot for $2 worth of plastic. Or maybe I'll try and make a couple this winter...


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Pictured is the best queen catcher holding one of my best queens.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Good catch; nice looking queen! The manicure looks too perfect for someone looking after as many hives as you have ............ or is that your wife holding the queen?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have a bug vac and love the thing for catching queens. Mine is from outdoor safari but this one is pretty slick. You never have to touch the queen unless you want to. http://www.officeplayground.com/bug...YLM7xhCSGn_qm1wlDfiyIO4mbENyVDb-odRoCcJTw_wcB


----------

